# iPod 5e génération?



## lepseudoquetutentapes (25 Avril 2005)

Salut,

Quid de la cinquième génération iPodienne 

J'ai pu lire juin ou encore juillet (de cette année) par-ci par-là...
Que peut-on espérer? En date de sortie comme en bundle.
Le retour du firewire serait appréciable, à mon humble avis.

Changement de capacité? De prix? D'écouteurs? (les in-ear à la place des classiques ou en option gratuite?) ou encore nouvelle allure?

Place à vos spéculations :rose:


----------



## touna (25 Avril 2005)

je ne pense pas qu une nouvelle generation d IPOd vas sortir , si on veut plus de capacité on peu acheter l ipod photo de plus le prix a été baissé il y a quelques mois


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (25 Avril 2005)

D'ailleurs, je me permet une petite question par rapport à l'iPod photo:
si le titre diffusé provient de l'iTunes Music Store, la jaquette apparaît.
Et si ce n'est pas le cas? Qu'est-ce qui remplace la jaquette?
J'ai peur d'un carré vide ou d'un point d'interrogation. L'idéal serait d'un affichage normal.

Merci


----------



## beber77 (25 Avril 2005)

la prochaine génération gerera surement la video pour regarder ses films


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

mais pour ce qui est de la jaquette, il prend pas les illustrations de iTunes?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> mais pour ce qui est de la jaquette, il prend pas les illustrations de iTunes?



Bah si? D'où ma question. Comment se présente l'affichage si le titre ne vient pas d'iTunes? :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

ben achetes un iPod et essaie, mais de toute tu peux synchroniser le iPod que par iTunes, donc tu peux mettre une illustration sur tous les morceaux


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (25 Avril 2005)

D'après le site d'Apple, il faut que le titre ait été acheté sur l'iTunes Music Store.
On s'est mal compris


----------



## YDKJPhilly (25 Avril 2005)

Si ya pas d'illustration, t'as l'affichage comme sur un iPod classique. Mais le mieux, c'est quand même d'aller récupérer la pochette sur amazon ou fnac.com


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (25 Avril 2005)

Et comment utiliser l'image? On peut la placer dans le tag de la chanson?
Ou dans un dossier de l'iPod photo?

Euuhhh... On dérive n'empêche


----------



## mog (25 Avril 2005)

D'autant plus qu'il y a un forum pour ce genre de questions...:rateau:   :love:


----------



## tyler_d (25 Avril 2005)

je ne sais pas si il y aura un ipod V5...

Un récent article de Business Week présentait les futurs "ipod killers". D'après eux, ce ne sera pas un lecteur mp3 ou un lecteur plus évolué avec la vidéo... non, tout simplement le téléphone portable.

C'est loin d'etre idiot et faux. Les portables à disque dur commencent à etre fabriqués, certains sont déja dispo en asie, et d'autres le seront chez nous dès cet été.

Un portable à l'énorme avantage d'etre constament avec l'utilisateur, et ce dernier trouvera tout à fait logique de n'avoir qu'un seul appareil sur lui... La simplicité de l'ipod a séduit des millions d'utilisateurs. La simplicité de l'appareil unique et petit a de bonnes chances d'en séduire plus d'un également, et ceci au détriment de l'ipod.

A mettre en parralléle avec le fameux portable motorala/apple qu'on a encore jamais vu par ailleurs...

Et si Apple préparais tout simplement un ipod téléphone, le fameux iphone ?

Il serait vraiment décevant qu'apple sorte uniquement une "mise à jour" de l'ipod en augmentant la capacité du DD (mais à quoi bon) ou en généralisant l'écran couleur (à quoi bon bis, l'ipod dans la poche on l'écoute, on ne le regarde pas vraiment...)

Depuis janvier 2004 et l'apparition du mini, rien de bien innovant n'est apparu sur cette gamme la plus porteuse de la marque.

Apple, ne t'endors pas !


----------



## vincmyl (25 Avril 2005)

Je pense personnellement qu'on aura la droit à une belle surprise


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (25 Avril 2005)

Effrayé, je suis. Un iPod avec option téléphone, je veux bien. Mais pas l'inverse.
J'ai peur en fait qu'il fasse un "vulgaire" téléphone portable avec une fonction MP3.
Bref, le genre de truc craignos qu'on peut déjà voir chez Samsung et consorts.

Sinon, comme évolution... La baisse de prix?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (25 Avril 2005)

D'après consomac les Ipods ne sont pas la priorités des mise à jour.
Je ne vais pas répété ce qu'il a été dit plus mais c'est vrai que le prix à baisser, l'ipod mini a été revu, le contenu du pack aussi. (toute mes condoléences pour le Firewire!)
Sinon c'est vrai qu'un Ipod bluethoot, pourquoi pas en fait !!!


----------



## minime (26 Avril 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pu lire juin ou encore juillet (de cette année) par-ci par-là...



L'iPod 4G (20/40Go) a été lancé le 19 juillet 2004, l'iPod U2 (20Go) et l'iPod photo (40/60 Go) le 26 octobre 2004.

La gamme iPod a ensuite été remaniée le 23 février 2005, en même temps que l'iPod mini :
- iPod 4G (dont le U2) 20 Go
- iPod photo 30 et 60 Go

ThinkSecret a parlé de l'iPod 5e génération dans une dépêche du 31 janvier, sans pouvoir donner beaucoup de détails : apparence légèrement revue, Toshiba serait en mesure de produire des disques 40 Go (mais cette fois sur un seul plateau, un iPod 40 Go serait aussi fin qu'un 20 Go) et 80 Go. La date de sortie envisagée par TS était juin au plus tôt.

Bank of America estime qu'un nouveau modèle pourrait apparaître dans la gamme iPod à partir de juin pour stimuler la demande.

La division iPod recrute, comme l'ont noté ThinkSecret et AppleInsider, et des brevets sont déposés. Avec tout ça on peut imaginer plein de choses, mais pas forcément pour le 5G.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (26 Avril 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse MiniMe. Il ne me reste plus qu'à rester à l'affût


----------



## fabillot (26 Avril 2005)

Moi je veux juste une mise à jour logiciel sur mon actuel iPod Photo pour que je puisse lire mes séquences vidéos provenent de mon APN; c'est quand même pas compliqué de faire çà, si ?


----------



## tyler_d (28 Avril 2005)

puisqu'on en parlait... :

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-19852-telephone-avec-disque-dur-et-wifi-chez-nokia-.html 

apple... wake up ! (je garde espoir d'une vraie nouveauté à l'AE... (mais aussi pour le hardware !)


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Toshiba serait en mesure de produire des disques 40 Go (mais cette fois sur un seul plateau, un iPod 40 Go serait aussi fin qu'un 20 Go) et 80 Go. La date de sortie envisagée par TS était juin au plus tôt..



miam, un 40 photo aussi fin que mon 15   




			
				lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Que peut-on espérer? En date de sortie comme en bundle.
> Le retour du firewire serait appréciable, à mon humble avis.



le firewire n'est absent que sur le shuffle 

et si on a pas de cable...


----------



## touna (28 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le firewire n'est absent que sur le shuffle


non il est aussi absent sur le mini ; il est disponible en option mais coute 19¤


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

ouais ça me fait chier ça, si j'échange mon iRiver contre un mini, avec mon eMac en USB 1.1 je vais m'enmerder


----------



## touna (28 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais ça me fait chier ça, si j'échange mon iRiver contre un mini, avec mon eMac en USB 1.1 je vais m'enmerder


sa marche très bien en usb1 c est juste un peu plus long a charger et a faire les transferts 
j utilise mon mini avec un imac G3


----------



## minime (28 Avril 2005)

touna a dit:
			
		

> non il est aussi absent sur le mini ; il est disponible en option mais coute 19¤



Vous avez tous raison, Ficelle parle du connecteur Firewire, absent sur le shuffle mais présent sur le mini, et toi du câble Firewire, disponible en option.


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Mais on peut recharger le mini via USB 1 ?


----------



## touna (28 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais on peut recharger le mini via USB 1 ?


 oui ce st juste un peu plus long ,6 heure au lieu des 4 heures annoncé sur le store
 j ai tout le temps charger le mini en usb1 sauf pour la 1ere charge ou j ai préféré emprunter l adaptateur secteur d un pote


----------



## minime (30 Avril 2005)

L'avis d'un analyste (Ben Reitzes de UBS Investment Research) dans AppleInsider.

Il s'attend lui aussi à voir débarquer une nouvelle génération d'iPod dans la seconde moitié de l'année, ainsi que plusieurs nouveautés. Peut-être la généralisation de l'écran couleurs, tous les iPod à disque dur pourraient donc hériter des capacités de l'iPod photo. À plus long terme un iPod multimedia et l'intégration de Bluetooth : « _Reitzes expects several iPod announcements to occur in 2005, including a new generation of iPods this fall that may feature color screens across the board. The analyst said other key iPod enhancements could include the expansion of photo capabilities to all hard disk-based iPods, a multimedia iPod that would arrive in 2006, and Bluetooth integration._ »

Concernant Bluetooth il n'est pas très enthousiaste, à cause des débits trop faibles actuellement pour la synchro : « _Specifically, the analyst believes challenges exist for synching iPods with PCs using Bluetooth because speeds are currently too slow._ »


----------



## lilimac54 (2 Mai 2005)

moi pour la prochaine évolution d'IPOD je verrai bien ça !!!!!!!


----------



## mog (3 Mai 2005)

Euh c'est bien moche c'te chose!


----------



## noche84 (3 Mai 2005)

Oh de toute facon c'est un PDA... Or Ils ne veulent pas (plus) se lancer dans l'aventure des PDA... Surtout qu'a l'heure actuelle c'est la telephonie qui commence a primer


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

Tain aujourd'hui j'ai vu des Portables ( tel ) sous Windows :eek


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (4 Mai 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Oh de toute facon c'est un PDA... Or Ils ne veulent pas (plus) se lancer dans l'aventure des PDA... Surtout qu'a l'heure actuelle c'est la telephonie qui commence a primer



Enfin Steve a dit pas de PDA, un téléphone il peut. Les tréo ça marche pas mal, et je ne vois un intérêt qu'au PDA couplés avec le téléphone, donc pourquoi pas un iphone.
Et là s'il est un peut PDA, on pourra toujours dire que c'est un téléphone.
Un inewton qui téléphone et lit la musique, je pense qu'il y a quelques acheteurs potentiels sur les forums.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## lilimac54 (4 Mai 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Enfin Steve a dit pas de PDA, un téléphone il peut. Les tréo ça marche pas mal, et je ne vois un intérêt qu'au PDA couplés avec le téléphone, donc pourquoi pas un iphone.
> Et là s'il est un peut PDA, on pourra toujours dire que c'est un téléphone.
> Un inewton qui téléphone et lit la musique, je pense qu'il y a quelques acheteurs potentiels sur les forums.
> 
> ...



un téléphone c'est bien aussi      
mais c'est vrai s'il fait un peut PDA comme les newtons ça ça me va trés bien   

tu as entendu parlé d'une date éventuelle   ????


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui j'ai vu des téléphones portables sous Windows :eek


Ca fait peur hein :hein: 

M'enfin pour en avoir essayer un, il faut reconnaître que c'est pas trop mal foutu. Evidemment la même chose avec "tiger mobile" à la place de "windows mobile" serait fabuleux!


----------



## noche84 (6 Mai 2005)

J'ai un pote qui a Windows CE sur son PDA... Ca a l'air bien foutu... Comme quoi ils peuvent aussi faire des trucs de qualité sur une petite configuration... Je me demande bien pourquoi ils ne savent pas faire un systeme sobre pour les grosses bestioles...

Quoi qu'il en soit je disais donc dans l'autre post qu'Apple ne fera plus de PDA... Mais je pense qu'ils seraient tout à fait capable ( et intéressé peut-etre ) par un GSM comprenant diverses fonctions intéressantes... Que j'acheterais directement d'ailleurs !


----------



## Pierrou (6 Mai 2005)

Moi je suis déjà aux anges avec mon iPod mini alors


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Je regardais la page et je vois Pierrou dans Ipod 5G.
:mouais: :mouais:
ET je me dit :
"il s'en fou lui il a son mini"


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je regardais la page et je vois Pierrou dans Ipod 5G.
> :mouais: :mouais:
> ET je me dit : "il s'en fou lui il a son mini"


Et alors? C'est quoi ce post super inutile    

Tu peux avoir un mini et rêver d'un iPod 5G


----------

